
Sennheiser received a bailout loan worth over $2M - theBashShell
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/6/21314768/sennheiser-ppp-paycheck-protection-coronavirus-pandemic-loan
======
digitaltrees
So what. Let’s not rush to vilify companies for using a government program
designed to promote economic stability. Would we prefer that companies don’t
use the money and risk closing, firing employees or cutting spending? All of
those actions will result in economic contraction which will feedback on
itself.

If the argument is really that certain companies taking money deprived other,
more deserving, companies from accessing the help they need then 1. Say that,
2. Fix the real issues which are lack of funds or effective distribution of
funds to the businesses that are under served.

The government did a phenomenal job given the circumstances and short time for
implementation. It’s easy to criticize after the fact but the results don’t
lie. There has not been a financial panic or mass bankruptcy yet. By all means
let’s support more effective actions, especially where gaps for individuals or
certain types of businesses exist but stop trying to find villains to
scapegoat because that distracts from the work of implementing new helpful
programs.

